# The Amateur Radio Operator - Accident Report



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

My all time favourite! If its been posted before as the Bricklayer, never mind as it is always good for another read or two!!!!!

The Amateur Radio Operator

Accident Report

This one needs an introduction, so you won't be lost at the beginning. This man was in an accident at work, so he filled out an insurance claim. The insurance company contacted him and asked for more information. This was his response:

"I am writing in response to your request for additional information, for block number 3 of the accident reporting form. I put 'poor planning' as the cause of my accident. You said in your letter that I should explain more fully and I trust the following detail will be sufficient. I am an amateur radio operator and on the day of the accident, I was working alone on the top section of my new 80-foot tower. When I had completed my work, I discovered that I had, over the course of several trips up the tower, brought up about 300 pounds of tools and spare hardware. Rather than carry the now unneeded tools and material down by hand, I decided to lower the items down in a small barrel by using the pulley attached to the gin pole at the top of the tower. Securing the rope at ground level, I went to the top of the tower and loaded the tools and material into the barrel. Then I went back to the ground and untied the rope, holding it tightly to ensure a slow decent of the 300 pounds of tools."


"You will note in block number 11 of the accident reporting form that I weigh only 155 pounds. Due to my surprise of being jerked off the ground so suddenly, I lost my presence of mind and forgot to let go of the rope. Needless to say, I proceeded at a rather rapid rate of speed up the side of the tower. In the vicinity of the 40-foot level, I met the barrel coming down. This explains my fractured skull and broken collarbone. Slowed only slightly, I continued my rapid ascent, not stopping until the fingers of my right hand were two knuckles deep into the pulley. Fortunately, by this time, I had regained my presence of mind and was able to hold onto the rope in spite of my pain. At approximately the same time, however, the barrel of tools hit the ground and the bottom fell out of the barrel."

"Devoid of the weight of the tools, the barrel now weighed approximately 20 pounds. I refer you again to my weight in block number 11. As you might imagine, I began a rapid descent down the side of the tower. In the vicinity of the 40-foot level, I met the barrel coming up. This accounts for the two fractured ankles, and the lacerations of my legs and lower body. The encounter with the barrel slowed me enough to lessen my injuries when I fell onto the pile of tools and, fortunately, only three vertebrae were cracked. I am sorry to report, however, that as I lay there on the tools, in pain, unable to stand and watching the empty barrel 80 feet above me, I again lost my presence of mind. I let go of the rope..."


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

Is there some missing at the bottom?

And what has it got to do with Amateur Radio?

Great story so far though. In the last version I saw it was about an Irish bricky.


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

> Is there some missing at the bottom?
> 
> Yes,
> 
> ...


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Hear this


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Bazza, Was looking for that after I heard it in a pub while visiting Stew (Artona)

Karl


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

The classic version of the tale of the barrel of bricks was told by that great raconteur Peter Ustinov.

Nobody else comes close to his rendering, side-splitting!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> The classic version of the tale of the barrel of bricks was told by that great raconteur Peter Ustinov.
> 
> Nobody else comes close to his rendering, side-splitting!


Actually I think it was it was Gerald Hoffnung (who wrote it and first performed it in the Oxford Union in 1958) who had the best delivery of all, others, even the redoubtable Ustinov, were copiers of his technique.

More currently the Corries do a good musical version.

Edit sorry it's Gerard not Gerald


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Frank, I will defer to your superior knowledge.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I take this as a personal insult to all Radio Hams, we would never do anything as stupid as this!


(Cough Cough)


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

CliveMott said:


> I take this as a personal insult to all Radio Hams, we would never do anything as stupid as this!
> 
> (Cough Cough)


Absolutely not! :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

What's a radio ham - a cut of pork?

Me, I am a Radio Amateur.

Radio Ham is a ghastly USAmerican expression.


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

Radio Ham's are them wot uses antennae, The rest of us use aerials.
Mind you if I was going to be REALLY picky, I'd say I was a wireless operator... radio is also an American word!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Too true, but I hold a Certificate of Competence in *Radio*Telegraphy issues by the Postmaster General. 
(*First* Class of course!)

In fact I always thought my ticket said *Wireless*Telegraphy, looking at it now I realise I was wrong.

Confusingly, it states inside that the holder of this *Radio*Telegraph certificate is permitted to operate a *Wireless*Telegraphy station!

Even more confusingly it states that I could serve as a Wireless Operator on board MN ships, but I was signed on as Radio Officer although I was always called Sparks!

I wonder when it changed from WirelessTelegraphy.
Mine was issued in 1965.

W/T is the real stuff, R/T is for them wot uses new-fangled things called microphones!

Have I gorn orf topic?


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWeXpNyqOrU
> 
> Hear this


The Dubliners also produced their version of this entitled "Sick Note".

Regards

Chris


----------

